# Master's Student survey on expatriate adjustment. It will take only 10 Minutes =)



## Julezni

Dear Sir or Madam,

We are Master students of TH Köln University of Applied Sciences currently conducting a research project in our Cross Cultural Management course on the influence on cross-cultural adjustment of expatriates. This questionnaire is aiming at employees who were or are currently working abroad for at least 4 months.

The survey takes approximately 10 minutes and we would greatly appreciate if you could take part in our survey and after that forward the questions to any of your colleagues or anyone that fulfills the above mentioned criteria. We would be incredibly grateful if you can send your response as soon as possible. Your answers will be completely anonymous and confidential. 

Additionally, if you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact our supervising professor, Susann Kowalski. You can reach her at . 

Please find the link to our survey here: 
surveymonkey.com/r/PWNZ3TV

Thank you very much for your time and effort.


----------

